# Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!



## WolfsburgVirus (6. August 2009)

hallo ich hab hier aus einen anderem board was gefunden vom user : Forellendedl

ich stelle es einfach hier mal rein.

Zu diesem Thema habe ich von einem Dänischen Angler ein Rezept erhalten.
Angeblich soll das das Originalrezept des Powerbait sein. 
Ich habe es selber noch nicht probiert.   
Dieser Teig soll schwimmen!!!!!
Wenn jemand das Rezept ausprobiert hat, wäre ich an dem Resultat interessiert.



Achtung!
Heißer Tip für Forellenangler!
Machen sie ihren Power - Bait selber!
Mit folgendem Rezept!

Folgende Zutaten brauchen sie dazu:


1/2 Tasse Salz
2 Tassen Mehl
1 Teelöffel Zitronensäure
1 Esslöffel Öl ( z.B.: Fischöl, Krabbenöl )
2 1/4 Tassen heißes Wasser
Farbe nach nach Wahl
Katoffelmehl



Schritt 1

Mehl, Salz, Öl, Zitronensäure und die Farbe vermischen
Tip: Draußen machen, es riecht nicht schön!

Schritt 2

 Unter ständigem Rühren das heiße Wasser schluckweise dazu geben und unterrühren.
Es dürfen keine Klumpen mehr in der Masse sein.

Schritt 3

Wenn die Masse die Konsistenz von Gelee hat, wird sie auf einer glatten Oberfläche 
geknetet. So als wenn der Bäcker den Brotteig knetet.

Schritt 4

Nun soviel Kartoffelmehl in den Teig kneten, bis die Masse nicht mehr klebt und die Konsistenz von Marzipan hat.



  Dieser Teig ist vakuumverpackt 3-4 Monate haltbar.

Die Beschaffung von Farbe und Oelen ist kein Problem.
Im Zubehörhandel für das Karpfenangeln gibt reichlich davon.

Welche Oele und Farben sie verwenden, bleibt ihnen überlassen.
Grade bei den Oelen sind aber die fischige Düfte erste Wahl.



Viel Spaß


----------



## Seele (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass der schwimmt und schon gar nicht dass das das (häääää) Originalrezept ist. Aber funktionieren kann der doch trotzdem. Ausprobieren und berichten...


----------



## Khaane (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*

Naja hört sich nicht wirklich nach Power Bait an - Aber ist schon extremer Wucher, da müssen ja Kaviar und Trüffel mit eingearbeitet sein, anders kann ich mir die Preise nicht erklären.


----------



## nibbler001 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*

Nicht enttäuscht sein (sonst darfste net weiterlesen)

Das kann garnicht das Originalrezept sein, ectes PB Vakuumverpackt viel länger haltbar.

DAs es trotzdem fängt ist sehr gut möglich (geht ja sogar mit ner selbstgemachten Knete).

Warum sollte der nicht Schwimmen? 

Die meisten Zutaten sind sehr leicht, und vor allem das Öl bringt vie Schwimmkraft. Das einzige problem könnte das ganze Salz werden.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*

ich werde es wohl einfach mal so ausprobieren. mal gucken. und dann ab zu meinen teichen, obwohl die da auf alles beissen.

mfg


----------



## Franky (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*

*grins*
Das Rezept geistert schon länger durchs Netz...  Komischerweise ist der gleiche Wortlaut sogar vorhanden... 
http://www.angelforum-flensburg.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=5014&l=2
Ein Schelm....  Bin auf Erfahrungsberichte gespannt!


----------



## Blink* (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*



Franky schrieb:


> *grins*
> Das Rezept geistert schon länger durchs Netz...  Komischerweise ist der gleiche Wortlaut sogar vorhanden...
> http://www.angelforum-flensburg.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=5014&l=2
> Ein Schelm....  Bin auf Erfahrungsberichte gespannt!





#6       :q


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*

habs geändert


----------



## Franky (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*

Da ich gestern abend noch ein wenig Zeit hatte und eh noch ein "Mittel" gegen Grundeln suche, habe ich mich mal an "alte Zeiten" erinnert und dieses Teigrezept als Basis genommmen...
Da ich kein fischigen Teig, sondern eher einen süßen und würzigen herstellen wollte, habe ich statt Fischöl ganz normales Olivenöl genommen und mit Honig und Knoblauch die Geschmacksrichtung "Sweet-Garlic" :q kreiert. Meine erste Vermutung "dat Zeuch kann nich schwimmen" bestätigt sich auch! Plumpst runter wie Stein!
Aber dafür löst es sich seeehr langsam auf und gibt ordentlich Geschmack ab! Keine Raketentechnik, sondern sicherlich auch für einige "Jungangler" mal "back to the roots" ein Versuch wert!
Kurz zu Mengenangabe... Ich habe statt Tassen ein kleineres Glas (ca. 6 cl) genommen und damit eine Teigkugel von ca. 400 g hergestellt. Statt 2,25 "Tassen" Wasser reichen auch ca. 1,5 - und Kneten kann man eine geleeartige Masse nicht. Alles schön in der Schüssel verrühren, das Kartoffelmehl hinzugeben und wenn das Zeug fester wird, kann man mal kneten... Aber vorher gibt das mit Sicherheit eine Riesensauerei in der Küche.... :q


----------



## dab74 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*

hi leute bin Karpfenangler kenne mich ein bisschen aus,aber wenn der Teig schwimmt fress ich einen Besen. die zutaten sind viel zu schwer und das fett bringt nicht viel(bin auch nicht gerade schlank und schwimme trotzdem nicht oben):q außerdem wird die firma konservierer reintun. viel spaß beim Tüffteln bei Coca Cola hats Jahrzehnte gedauert|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*

Aber das Zeug hüpft!!!! :q:q:q Zumindest wenn man es wie Boilies in kleinen Kügelchen kocht, bis sie hochkommen und dann trocknen lässt... :q:q:q Goil... :q:q:q


----------



## dab74 (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*

Muß ich mal probiren#6


----------



## Franky (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeblich Originalrezept des Powerbait !!!!*

Und was noch viel besser ist: das Zeug fängt!!!!  :q:q Komme eben vom Main retour und habe endlich mal nicht nur diese Grundeln aller Art gefangen, sondern auch Rotauge, Brassen und sogar eine Barbe! :z
Ich hatte ja zwei kleine Knödels (15 mm "unrund" :q) gekocht gehabt, was sich echt als "Rettung" erwies. Der "rohe" Teig flog schnell vom Haken ab, aber das "gummiartige" gekochte Kügelchen, dass man sich von den 15 mm "Dingern" zurechtkneten konnte, hielt wie sau! Ich koche mal eben den Rest in kleinere Portionen ab...


----------

